#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  wie kent deze jongen die mij vernederd heeft?

## melek1

Ik ben dit jaar op vakantie geweest naar Rabat.
Ik liep daar door de Medina en ging richting de Mac Donalds.
Ben daar een jongen tegengekomen die mij echt strak aankeek en vervolgens zijn auto instapte. Eenmaal aangekomen bij de Mac zie ik hem weer voor mij staan. Hij sprak me aan met: Hoi alles goed. Jij komt toch ook Nederland? Ik zeg ja en jij ook neem ik aan. Hij zegt ja.Verder zei hij: Ben je een volle marokkaanse of halfbloed?
Ik zeg: nee volbloed. Hij zei weer: nou dan ben je een hele mooie blonde marokkaanse meisje.
Daarna overhandigde hij mij een klein blaadje met zijn nummer erop en vroeg of ik die avond nog wilde bellen. Ik kreeg hem die dag niet uit mijn kop. Ik was zeer gesteld op zijn uiterlijk, hij was erg knap en breed.
Hij was goed gekleed en had een heel zacht stemmetje.

Ik belde die avond op en er nam een vrouw op met allo? (echt op z'n marrokkaans)
Ik heb toen meteen opgehangen.

Een week later was mijn vertrekdatum en moest ik met de vliegtuig terug naar Nederland. 
Ik stond op de luchthaven van Casa te wachten in de rijwaar ik mijn bagage moest afgeven. Tot mijn grote verbazing zag ik hem achter mij staan met een vrouw, hand in hand. Hij zag mij ook en schrok nog erger dan ik. 
Een uur later zat ik met hem en zijn vrouw/vriendin in de zelfde vliegtuig. 
Na 3 uurtjes vliegen stapten we uit de vliegtuig en gingen we naar onze bagage. 
Daar stapte zijn vrouw/vriendin op mij af en zij ze op een bitcherige toon tegen mij: Wat moet je van Said?
Ik wist niet wat mij overkwam!
Ik zeg tegen haar heerl verward: Niets, waarom.
Zij zegt: Nou dat hoop ik maar voor jou anders heb je een probleem!!!

Ik kon het maar niet geloven!!
Dit is gewoon de grootste blunder uit mijn leven!

Ik schrijf deze bericht omdat ik nog steeds wil weten wie deze kneus is en waarom hij zijn nummer aan mij geeft terwijl hij een partner heeft die ten eerste de telefoon opneemt en dan mij weer aanspreekt op Schiphol.

Kent iemand deze kneus: Said,getrouwd/heeft vriendin 
Hij komt uit Utrecht denk ik.

----------


## Samieraatje

:haha: 

hahahaha zo

----------


## *~Lady-C~*

nee ken hem gelukkig niet tfoee zielige kneus die hij is  :boer:  egt boer van platteland  :maf3:

----------


## angels_eyez

_Goh, wat zal hij tegen zijn vrouw/vriendin gezegd hebben op schiphol???? 
Ik had in ieder geval niet cool kunnen blijven, zijn vriendin en hij hadden het er goed van langs gekregen. Mij een beetje voor schut zetten. Je had haar de harde waarheid moeten vertellen, en dan kijken of ze nog durft te piepen!

Wat een sukkel, die gast had waarschijnlijk een slippertje gepland! Maar wat is de bedoeling van jouw topic? Wil je hem persoonlijk een vragen waarom; Wil je mensen waarschuwen voor dit soort kneuzen of gewoon je verhaal kwijt? 

Aeyez_

----------


## soukena81

salam aleikom


wat ik hier van kan zeggen is dat ik hem een zielige man vind die getrouwd is en dan nog zijn telefoonnummer weg geeft. zo zijn de de meeste marokaanse mannen nou eenmaal , ze hebben nooit genoeg aan eeen vrouw daarom proberen ze altijd te scharrelen.. vieze peuken.

lieve meid ik wil je wel erbij zeggen dat jij niet iedereen moet vertrouwen want ze kunnen er wat van die sukkels.


ik ken deze jonge man niet , maar ik hoop dat je er nog achter komt

groetjes

----------


## melek1

als ik hem ooit tegen kom of hij reageert op deze bericht, dan zal ik hem vragen wat zijn bedoeling was van deze vernedering.

Ik denk er nog steeds aan iedere avond.Ik had gewoon verliefd kunnen worden op deze kneus. Gelukkig is het niet gebeurd.

Ik wilde die dag op schiphol op hem afstappen nadat zijn vriendin of vrouw mij aansprak, maar ik was bang voor mijn vader.
Als mijn vader erachter komt dat ik zijn nummer aangenomen had in Marokko dan ben ik de lul.

Maar goed ik zet me er wel overheen.

----------


## dpitt74

Hey ,

Zet hem gewoon uit je hoofd.
het is een klassiek verhaal : die Said zal waarschijnlijk getrouwd of verloofd zijn en moet jouw heel aantrekkelijk gevonden hebben...
Hij zal je dus een tijdje gevolgd hebben of je ergens nederlands horen spreken.
Toen de tijd rijp was heeft ie jouw proberen te versieren... wat duidelijk niet goed gelukt is.


anyway ,

Hou je haaks.
Hicham

----------


## vlindertje75

wat een eikel. heb er gewoon geen worden voor. ik weet wel zeker dat ie tegen zijn vrouw/vriendin heeft gezegd dat jij hem achter na heb gezeten.kan niet anders hij wilde laten zien aan zijn vrouw/vriendin dat hij o zo geweldig is. Als ik jouw was geweest dat had ik hem echt verschut gezet.

gr

----------


## khalid25

meschien wil hij dat je tweede vrouw van hem woordt want volgens islam mag je wel met meer vrouwen trouwen maar ja jij bent ook zo goedkoop meid van mc donalds hahahahahah

----------


## soukayna

ik vind het erg voor je!!en khalid die negatieve comentaar moest er echt niet bij of ben je soms familie van die said???


groetjes uit belgie 

soukayna xxx

----------


## Arab2004

Rare gast, waarom hebben veel mannen nou niet genoeg aan 1 vrouw...Ik ben zelf een man en ik moet er niet aan denken, wanneer ik een vaste vriendin heb of getrouwd ben, om dan nog een andere vrouw te versieren...Ten eerste is het respectloos en ten tweede zou ik dat mijn vriendin (vrouw) niet aan willen doen...Je kwets daarbij de gevoelens van je partner en dat is toch het laaste wat je in een relatie wilt...!

----------


## galidrif

Je hebt:
Choclade Vla
Bananen Vla
Vanille Vla
Caramel Vla

En hij wou dit keer eens Vanille Vla proberen  :auw2:

----------


## ~Y~

Slm, 
Inderdaad wat een blunder...je neemt gewoonweg geen nummers aan van jongens. Hij is stom geweest maar jij stommer.
Het spijt me maar het is zo. :verrassing: 

Y

----------


## Lai_Fessia

> meschien wil hij dat je tweede vrouw van hem woordt want volgens islam mag je wel met meer vrouwen trouwen maar ja jij bent ook zo goedkoop meid van mc donalds hahahahahah


Ey Khalid,

Dit meisje wil haar verhaal kwijt/meisjes waarschuwen of iets anders. Wij meiden kunnen hiervan leren. En omdat je het blijkbaar zo grappig vindt, zeg ik: zie je wel? Bijna alle Marokkaanse jongens zijn vreselijk en hypocriet. Vreselijk, omdat ze, alhoewel ze een vriendin/vrouw hebben, toch nog een ander willen. En hypocriet, omdat zij wel hun nummer geven aan meisjes of HUN nummer vragen en zodra hun vrouw dat zou doen bij een andere man, de poppen dan gaan dansen. 
Respectloos. 
En meid, je hebt geluk gehad dat je erachter bent gekomen. Ik hoop dat je hem vind omhem eens flink de waarheid te vertellen. Of je laat het gewoon aan Allah over. Allah swt weet altijd beter. Je zou jezelf alleen naar zijn niveau verlagen als je hem 'terug' zou willen vernederen. 

groetjes

----------


## moonwalker

Nou sorry hoor...

@Lai_fassia:
Nee hoor...mannen zijn niet hypocriet. Het zijn de dames die hypocriet zijn. Hoe kun je als "normale" dame je nummer geven aan iemand die je voor het eerst ziet? En dan de topicstarter die zegt dat ze op hem verliefd had kunnen worden? Sorry hoor...Maar dames die nog in liefde op eerste gezicht geloven, zullen waarschijnlijk nog meer vernederd worden dan het geval bij jou was.

En dan hem zoeken omdat je hem de waarheid wilt vertellen? Wat voor waarheid? Is het niet zo dat je jezelf de schuld geeft omdat je zo makkelijk erin getrapt bent? Wat heeft hij fout gedaan? Jou zijn nummer gegeven? Heeft ie je gedwongen om hem te bellen of de nummer aan te nemen?

Ga niet de schuld steeds leggen op mannen, want vrouwen kunnen er ook wat van. Als je je hersens een beetje had gebruikt was je al die moeite bespaard gebleven. 

En om eerlijk te zijn vind ik meiden die of hun nummer geven of mijn nummer aannemen "goedkope" meiden. Zoals ze mijn nummer hebben genomen, hebben ze ook andere nummers genomen.

Kom maar op met jullie kritiek, maar kijk eerst kritisch naar je zelf voordat je mij aanvalt. Want dat is gewoon de waarheid.

Hoop dat je een les hebt geleerd. In de Islam is het zo dat als iemand je leuk vindt hij naar je huis maar moet komen. Maar tja...wij proberen zo ons best om de Europese/Amerikaanse leven te leiden, terwijl als wij de Islam volgen helemaal geen problemen zouden zijn.

Truth hurts...

----------


## Fessie

> Nou sorry hoor...
> 
> @Lai_fassia:
> Nee hoor...mannen zijn niet hypocriet. Het zijn de dames die hypocriet zijn. Hoe kun je als "normale" dame je nummer geven aan iemand die je voor het eerst ziet? En dan de topicstarter die zegt dat ze op hem verliefd had kunnen worden? Sorry hoor...Maar dames die nog in liefde op eerste gezicht geloven, zullen waarschijnlijk nog meer vernederd worden dan het geval bij jou was.
> 
> En dan hem zoeken omdat je hem de waarheid wilt vertellen? Wat voor waarheid? Is het niet zo dat je jezelf de schuld geeft omdat je zo makkelijk erin getrapt bent? Wat heeft hij fout gedaan? Jou zijn nummer gegeven? Heeft ie je gedwongen om hem te bellen of de nummer aan te nemen?
> 
> Ga niet de schuld steeds leggen op mannen, want vrouwen kunnen er ook wat van. Als je je hersens een beetje had gebruikt was je al die moeite bespaard gebleven. 
> 
> ...


Bro, volgens mij heeft hij zijn nummer gegeven en niet zij aan hem. Makes a difference in dit verhaal  :knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

> Bro, volgens mij heeft hij zijn nummer gegeven en niet zij aan hem. Makes a difference in dit verhaal


Ik weet dat hij zijn nummer had gegeven. Maar ze kon toch gewoon "nee" zeggen? Heeft hij haar bedreigd dat ze het aan moest nemen en hem bellen? 
De meesten kijken alleen naar de uiterlijk van een persoon en dat zie je ook in haar eigen post en vergeten meestal wat voor soort persoon het is. Geen wonder dat ze bijna was "geplayed". Hopelijk heeft ze haar les meer dan geleerd...

----------


## Fessie

Trouwens...waar praten we eigenlijk over. Dit verhaal stamt uit 2004.

----------


## alucard

jaja, altyd maar weer die stomme marokkaanse MANNEN yek??

niet persoonlijk of wat dan ook, maar ik wordt hier nu ook een beetje moe van..

geef je nummer dan gewoon niet, dan had je dat nooit hoeven mee te maken, maar nee hoor, je kon het natuurlijk niet laten..

het leven is zo simpel/makkelijk/moeilijk als je het zelf maken wilt, en kennelijk koos jij verkeerd, en i.p.v dat je het achter je laat, wil je er nog werk van maken ook...

mis je die said zo erg??

zoniet, hou dan is ff op met het steeds herplaatsen van dit artikel :knipoog: 

en dat 'andere meiden waarschuwen gebeuren' geloof ik ook helemaal niets van, jullie zijn mensen toch, geen koeien!!

iedereen weet dondersgoed wat goed of slecht voor diegene is, dus waarschuwingen heb je niet nodig in dit leven!

ps: en niet denken dat ik een extremist ben of wat dan ook, ik ben gwoon chilllllll, maar dit soort dingetjes fokken mij gwoon op, snappie? :grote grijns:

----------


## Lai_Fessia

@ Moonwalker

Mannen zijn WEL hypocriet. Ik geef je gelijk als je zegt dat dames ook hypocriet zijn, maar ik vind mannen het meest. en k ben het met je eens als je zegt dat je je nummer niet moet geven aan iemand die je voor het eerst ziet. En ik geloof ook niet zo in liefde op het eerste gezicht. Dat is zo naief.

Maar wat hij fout heeft gedaan is dat hij zijn nummer heeft gegeven(waarschijnlijk voor slippertje) terwijl hij een relatie heeft/getrouwd is. DAT IS FOUT!!!!!
Erin trappen is makkelijk gezegd. Ze vond hem leuk en wilde wel even kennismaken. Niks verkeerds. Ik bedoel ze moet toch ooit trouwen? Dan liever zo om een keer met hem af te spreken in een cafe en te vragen wat hij precies van haar wil(met een familielid van haar erbij natuurlijk). 
En jij meneertje scheert alles over 1 kam met je opmerking:'Zoals ze mijn nummer hebben genomen, hebben ze ook andere nummers genomen.; Dat moet je nooit doen.

En je hoeft mij niet aan te vallen met kritisch kijken naar jezelf. Ik kijk zeer kritisch naar mezelf. Ik geef mijn nummer nooit. Heb het niet zo met die te knappe jongens, want dat zijn dus een soort van Saidjes. Ik doe zelfs moeilijk over msn geven. En ik neem geen vriendjes en heb daar ook geen behoefte aan. Als ik een jongen leuk vind, ga ik eerst heel goed nadenken en daarna als ik hem nog een keer zie en hij vraagt weer mijn msn/nummer dan geef ik hem misschien mijn msn als me hersens zeggen dat het goed is(ik bedoel je kan altijd blokken en verwijderen). Dan vraag ik hem gelijk wat hij van mij wil. Wil hij met me naar bed? Kan hij verder zoeken naar iemand anders. Wilt hij echt een leven met mij opbouwen? Bewijs dat eerst maar eens door naar mijn ouders te gaan.
Dus..

Maar anyways, ik snap het ook wel vanuit jouw oogpunt. En ik ben et ook met je eens dat we europees/amerikaans proberen te leven.
Maar jij denkt vanuit 1 punt. Kijk goed naar die andere punten voordat je een oordeel velt.

En ik bedoel het goed.

----------


## Miss_Shikie

> Ik weet dat hij zijn nummer had gegeven. Maar ze kon toch gewoon "nee" zeggen? Heeft hij haar bedreigd dat ze het aan moest nemen en hem bellen? 
> De meesten kijken alleen naar de uiterlijk van een persoon en dat zie je ook in haar eigen post en vergeten meestal wat voor soort persoon het is. Geen wonder dat ze bijna was "geplayed". Hopelijk heeft ze haar les meer dan geleerd...


Ajaaaaaaaaw wat een aanval, rustig geen hartinfarct krijgen :maf2:  
Ze vond hem leuk s toch niks mis mee als ze nr heeft aangenomen dat kan toch een reden zijn dat er mss iets mooi zou groeien awel maar in haar geval hellaas blijkbaar niet. Het is gewoon een loser mocht hij me dat hebben geflikt ik zou daar een rwina maken op schiphol.. :kalasnikov:

----------


## Miss_Shikie

> Trouwens...waar praten we eigenlijk over. Dit verhaal stamt uit 2004.


hahahah ja idd wollah maar is altijd wel leuk om op te reageren :turkije: 
Ik krijg soms zjnoen en moet reageren.
Heb toch niks te doen het is ben al klaar mer mijn werk :maf2:

----------


## tamso

> Ik ben dit jaar op vakantie geweest naar Rabat.
> Ik liep daar door de Medina en ging richting de Mac Donalds.
> Ben daar een jongen tegengekomen die mij echt strak aankeek en vervolgens zijn auto instapte. Eenmaal aangekomen bij de Mac zie ik hem weer voor mij staan. Hij sprak me aan met: Hoi alles goed. Jij komt toch ook Nederland? Ik zeg ja en jij ook neem ik aan. Hij zegt ja.Verder zei hij: Ben je een volle marokkaanse of halfbloed?
> Ik zeg: nee volbloed. Hij zei weer: nou dan ben je een hele mooie blonde marokkaanse meisje.
> Daarna overhandigde hij mij een klein blaadje met zijn nummer erop en vroeg of ik die avond nog wilde bellen. Ik kreeg hem die dag niet uit mijn kop. Ik was zeer gesteld op zijn uiterlijk, hij was erg knap en breed.
> Hij was goed gekleed en had een heel zacht stemmetje.
> 
> Ik belde die avond op en er nam een vrouw op met allo? (echt op z'n marrokkaans)
> Ik heb toen meteen opgehangen.
> ...


Dat is dus een loverboy.

----------


## Belle

taz zal my man wel weer zyn

----------


## lady_rose

Je loopt achter een getrouwde man aan. Waarom vergeet je het niet gewoon, zijn jouw zaken toch niet meer. Of wil je ze3ma zijn vrouw waarschuwen.

----------


## mustafa2008

dames niet alle mannen zijn zo

----------


## X_Y

Melek1, niet janken. Het is je verdiende loon. Moet je maar niet gelijk van onderen gaan druppelen omdat hij "lekker" was. Je trekt vast vaker dit soort types aan.
Wel jammer dat zijn vrouw jou niet gekrast heeft op je gezicht en aan je haren getrokken. Mooie catfight  :grote grijns:

----------


## YASSINEE

Hij wil gewoon neuken, laat hem  :haha:

----------


## Lamya24

> meschien wil hij dat je tweede vrouw van hem woordt want volgens islam mag je wel met meer vrouwen trouwen maar ja jij bent ook zo goedkoop meid van mc donalds hahahahahah


Salaam a Khalid en ieder ander die zijn gedachten deelt,

Soeb7ana Allah hoe men het geloof aanhaalt als het uitkomt, en het vergeet wanneer het uitkomt :s Denk je te kunnen spelen met met andermans gevoelens om het toe te schuiven op de "recht van de man ?"
Je vergeet dat er voorwaarden zijn verbonden aan het huwelijk. Het belangrijkste is dat de vrouw in kwestie moet toe-stemmen, wil haar echtgenoot een 2e, 3e of 4e vrouw huwen. Tegenwoordig kan een "man" N vrouw niet onderhouden (in verschillende opzichten) laat staan dat hij er anderen bijneemt! Ha, wat een lachertje zeg!!!
Het is eerder een geval, dat men gauw raakt uitgekeken op elkaar en zo uitkijkt naar een ander.

En dan vraagt men zich nog af hoe t komt dat marokkaanse dames zich richten op niet- marokkaanse "mannen??"
Het mag dan geen "excuus" zijn, maar in bepaalde situaties kan ik mn zusters heel goed begrijpen!

Vergeet vooral niet dat, wat je een ander ook aandoet...vroeg of laat word je daarop afgerekend...

Moge Allah soeb7anahoe wa ta3ala ons bijstaan.

wa salaam,

----------


## pretender007

salaam aleikoem .


Stap 1 van het oplossen van een probleem is te erkennen dat je een probleem hebt.

----------


## Lamya24

> Beste Lemya
> 
> Met alle respect voor je mening. Ik ben zelf een passieve lezer van de reacties hier op de forum omdat ik altijd benieuwd met welke bril marokaanse meiden kijken naar ons (marokaanse jongens) daar omreageer ik maar zeer zelden. De laatste tijd merk ik toch een verandering. Iedereen blijkt niet marokaanse mannen te promoten bij de zusters. Als je een echte brave lieve perfecte man wil moet je een niet marokaan nemen. Dat is tenminste wat ik steeds begrijp uit jullie conclusies. Daarom wil ik jullie bedanken voor het vertrouwen jullie in ons stellen en wens ik alle dames die zo zeker zijn van hun stuk een goede niet marokaan. 
> 
> Groeten aan alle heilige marokaanse meisjes


Salaam Sulliman,

Het doel van mijn inbreng was geen promotie voor de niet- marokkanen, het was een conclusie van het feit dat wt vele marokkaanse meiden (niet alle natuurlijk) ook doen...het altijd als het ware verkeerd wordt genterpreteerd.
Hoe vaak komt het voor dat wanneer een dame wordt benaderd en zij daar niet op ingaat ze wordt uitgemaakt voor ik weet niet...en gaat de dame er wel op in dan is het ook fout...??!!
Het doet pijn wanneer men ziet/ leest hoe wij moslims elkaar weten te pijnigen. We kunnen niet mt elkaar en niet zonder...dus wanneer ik lees hoe bepaalde reacties luiden...tsja, dan kan ik wel BEGRIJPEN en niet PROMOTEN dat er meiden zijn die hun geluk elders zoeken dan bij een marokkaan.
Zeg nou zelf, ik weet dat de rotte appels opvallender zijn dan de andere...maar dat neemt niet weg dat ze er zijn. De moeders van de rotte appels zouden zich rot schamen als zij wisten hoe hun zoons, toekomstige mannen/ echtgenoten het respect zijn verloren voor hun moeder, want vergeet niet dat ook zij valt onder DE VROUW!
Dus wanneer jij als man zijnde geen respect toont naar een vrouw, wat is je rol tegenover je moeder?? D vrouw die je 9 maanden heeft gedragen met alle vreugde en pijn die daarbij komen kijken!! Is het negatieve gedrag dat je nu uit tegenover je zuster haar dank??

Sulliman, het laatste deel was niet persoonlijk naar jou toe. Gewoon effe mn verhaal kwijt, misschien dat er sommigen baat bij hebben en stil zullen staan bij hun gedrag. Zie het dus als feedback voor de "rotte appels."

En Sulliman, vergeet niet dat perfectie niet bestaat. De enige PERFECTE die wij moslims hebben is de Almachtige.
Ik spreek vooral voor mezelf (maar denk dat een heleboel dames het met me eens zullen zijn) als ik zeg dat mijn voorkeur gaat naar een godvrezend man. Want di heeft respect voor alles en iedereen (niet alln qua praatjes).

Wa salaam,

----------


## Lamya24

Salaam Sulliman,

Uiteraard zijn er marokkanen die geen moslim zijn...had het dan ook niet over die doelgroep. Laten we reel blijven en niet ontkennen dat de moslims heel wat kunnen leren van de niet moslims wat sociale vaardigheden betreft. Ben het met je eens dat je als moslim(a) zijnde je medemens goed moet behandelen, maar het tegendeel is wat je tegenwoordig ziet.

Tegelijkertijd kunnen we elkaar de "schuld," blijven geven waar maar geen einde aankomt :s

Let wel, dat de meeste meiden die "ontspoord" zijn meestal het slachtoffer zijn van hun naasten/ geliefden. Hoe vaak komt het voor dat men de ander voorhoudt om elkaar te trouwen, om zo misbruik te maken van het vertrouwen...en we weten beiden waartoe dat leidt. De eer wordt geschonden, maar omdat het geen probleem is voor een kerel zit de meid met haar aangetaste waarde. Nou hebben ze dan wel beiden schuld, maar laat nou de kerel altijd vrijuit gaan. Allahie starr!!
Wat doet de dame in kwestie?? Ze ondergaat een maagden-operatie, om de schade en de schande te ontvluchten...en dat is dan nog een "oplossing,"
anderen die gaan het huis uit (lopen weg) en belanden in de handen van de loverboys/ pooiers en zijn hun leven niet meer zeker. De familiebanden zijn er niet (meer) en de meiden kunnen hun ouders niet onder ogen komen. Wat voor leven heb je dan?? En hoe komt een dame daar terecht?? Was de zogenaamde "vriend" een oprechte moslim, dan had hij op de juiste manier gehandeld en was het nooit zover gekomen!!!!!! NIetwaar??

Er gebeuren zoveel narigheden in deze wereld die het daglicht niet verdragen, en dat is spijtig. Men is zijn/ haar Heer en Meester vergeten, en dan is iemand tot alles in staat.

Ik veroordeel niemand el 7amdoelillah, wie ben ik om dat te doen?? Ik kijk wel uit. Heb veel gezien en sluit mn ogen niet voor de waarheid. En omdat ik een persoon ben die haar hart op de tong heeft, zeg ik waar het opstaat. Kijk door de "mooie woorden" heen. Dat wordt me niet altijd in dank afgenomen, maar dan weet ik ook wat ik aan anderen heb.

Marokko n grote bordeel typte je...vertel mij eens waarom onze marokkanen de meiden van marokko als heilig zien?? "Ja, de meiden van Nederland zijn te vrij en weten zich niet te gedragen...etc etc. Zulke beschuldigingen moeten 'wij" aanhoren van onze moslim-broeders die aan de importhuwelijken doen. Hoe mannen ook beweren dat ze de vrouwen kennen, dt is n grote fout. Denken ze nou echt dat bv hun nichten heilig thuis zitten wachten tot ze eventueel kans maken op een toekomstige ritje naar het buitenland?? WAKKER WORDEN HEREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! De meiden van hier (El ghariej) zijn een lieverdje vergeleken met de meiden van Marokko. Ze lusten jullie daar rouw, alleen brengen zij het zo dat jullie het niet in de gaten hebben. Tot het te laat is, want dan zijn ze inmiddels geariveerd en kun je het vergeten om haar terug te sturen! Ja, dan kun je je voor de kop slaan, want zo kende jij je "lieve" nicht niet...

Het ontbreekt aan wederzijds respect en geduld. Niemand dult tegenspraak van de ander, de n weet het altijd beter dan de ander en ga zo maar door...

"There is no place like home," dat is een mooie uitspraak. Maar lang niet iedereen heeft het thuis goed en dan gaat het de mist in!!!
Ook de gemengde relaties houden nooit lang stand, want let wel: iets wat niet gebaseerd wordt op het geloof...dat zal vroeg of laat mislukken.

Ik ben geen puber Sulliman, en vind het nog altijd jammer wanneer ik mn broeders/ zusters zie met een partner van een ander nationaliteit/ origine. Dat heeft dus niets met leeftijd te maken. Tegelijkertijd ben ik al blij als ik zie dat het een moslim(a) is. Genoeg die hun geloof verloochenen door met een niet-moslim te trouwen of samenleven. en dat noemt zich moslim??!!

En laten we vooral "onze mannen" niet vergeten die denken dat wij ons vereerd mogen voelen als "tweede keus." Ze leven erop los als t ware en als ze dan "klaar voor het huwelijk" zijn willen ze een "ongeschonden meid als vrouw!!!!" Het liefst ntje die nooit een voet buiten heeft gezet??
Over egosme gesproken...


"Het is alleen het beeld die je krijgt uit eigen ervaringen die de realiteit soms misvormd."
Sulliman, helaas moet ik je uitspraak hieboven tegenspreken :s ik heb met veel meiden en vrouwen van verschillende doelgroepen gewerkt om te weten waar ik over praat als ik zeg dat de realiteit verschrikkelijk is. Zo erg dat wij er onze ogen voor sluiten, want in "onze naaste kringen" gebeurt dit niet denk je dan. Misschien moeten we de ander een luisterend oor bieden, een schouder om op uit te huilen want je wilt niet weten hoeveel leed we elkaar bezorgen wanneer we dat niet doen. We schuiven het van ons af alsof het niets is en leven ons leventje verder. Waar gaat het heen?? En omdat wij als moslim-zijnde elkaar negeren nemen de ongelovigen het van ons over. En 9 van de 10 keer dalen onze moslim broeders en zuster alsmaar verder de afgrond in. OMDAT WIJ ZE DE RUG HEBBEN TOEGEKEERD EN ER NIET WAREN TOEN ZIJ ONS NODIG HADDEN!!!!

En over braverikken gesproken, niemand maar dan ook niemand is braaf. We zijn mensen van vlees en bloed, die fouten maken om van te leren en bidden voor vergeving bij Allah Soeb7anahoe wata3alla.

Maar helaas zijn we zo egosctisch dat we alleen in moelijke tijden aan Hem denken en dat is pas erg spijtig!!!!!!!!!!!

Ps: hoop niet dat je het t persoonlijk gaat opvatten of dat je je aangevallen voelt. Als ik eenmaal op dreef ben, ben ik moeilijk te stoppen  :Smilie: 

Wa Salaam,

----------


## Lamya24

Salam Sulliman,

Oeps of beter gezegd: Stagfiroe Allah el 3adeem!!! Moge Allah soeb7anahoe wata3alla ons leiden naar het goede.
Heb in mijn leven ook geleerd om alleen maar dan ook alln op Hem te vertrouwen en niemand anders. Bij Hem kan ik alles kwijt en Hij staat mij altijd bij, hoe goed of slecht ik me ook voel. Ik richt me tot Hem en vraag om geduld en vergeving.
Zoals ik al een beetje naar voren bracht, we schijnen elkaar alleen nog voor de gek te kunnen houden, Stagfiroe Allah.

De eerste misstap was het afspraakje wat je met de dame in kwestie maakte zonder een derde persoon erbij (el ma7ram).
Heb je daarvoor het gebed verricht waarin je Allah Soeb7anahoe wata3ala om raad vraagt??
Dit keer was de ober jouw teken, wa el7amdoelillah. Alhoewel, de dame in de eerste plaats zichzelf voor het blok zette.
Hahahah, sorry hoor...ik moest wel effe lachen om je verhaal :cola: 
Wat heb jij gedronken, of is het niet zover gekomen?? Ben wel nieuwsgierig geworden naar wat erna kwam  :Smilie: 

Maar eind goed, al goed wa el 7amdoelillah.

Wa Salaam,

----------


## TimeWillTell

Waarom zoek je hem uberhaupt? Het is toch heel duidelijk..
Hij heeft een vriendin of is getrouwd en had ook interesse in jou, maar dat gaat niet samen als je al bezet bent. So.. hij wou zijn wapens gebruiken en jou ook veroveren als tussendoortje of misschien vond hij je wel heel leuk en weet zelf niet wat hij moet doen.

----------


## Mistyrieuze

haha 3la 5 jaar later nog steeds aan het discusseren  :haha:

----------


## Nadijatje

Hallo 
Ik ken deze Said wel hij woont in Overvecht Zuid want hij had een maand met me vriendin gehad en heefd een broer en 2 zusjes maar ik zeg je vast hij heeft niet een vriendin of vrouw maar meer geloof me maar. 
Groetjes

----------


## gamsa

> Ik ben dit jaar op vakantie geweest naar Rabat.
> Ik liep daar door de Medina en ging richting de Mac Donalds.
> Ben daar een jongen tegengekomen die mij echt strak aankeek en vervolgens zijn auto instapte. Eenmaal aangekomen bij de Mac zie ik hem weer voor mij staan. Hij sprak me aan met: Hoi alles goed. Jij komt toch ook Nederland? Ik zeg ja en jij ook neem ik aan. Hij zegt ja.Verder zei hij: Ben je een volle marokkaanse of halfbloed?
> Ik zeg: nee volbloed. Hij zei weer: nou dan ben je een hele mooie blonde marokkaanse meisje.
> Daarna overhandigde hij mij een klein blaadje met zijn nummer erop en vroeg of ik die avond nog wilde bellen. Ik kreeg hem die dag niet uit mijn kop. Ik was zeer gesteld op zijn uiterlijk, hij was erg knap en breed.
> Hij was goed gekleed en had een heel zacht stemmetje.
> 
> Ik belde die avond op en er nam een vrouw op met allo? (echt op z'n marrokkaans)
> Ik heb toen meteen opgehangen.
> ...


Kijk eens op hyves staat ook said utrecht op!

----------


## gamsa

> Salaam Sulliman,
> 
> Uiteraard zijn er marokkanen die geen moslim zijn...had het dan ook niet over die doelgroep. Laten we reel blijven en niet ontkennen dat de moslims heel wat kunnen leren van de niet moslims wat sociale vaardigheden betreft. Ben het met je eens dat je als moslim(a) zijnde je medemens goed moet behandelen, maar het tegendeel is wat je tegenwoordig ziet.
> 
> Tegelijkertijd kunnen we elkaar de "schuld," blijven geven waar maar geen einde aankomt :s
> 
> Let wel, dat de meeste meiden die "ontspoord" zijn meestal het slachtoffer zijn van hun naasten/ geliefden. Hoe vaak komt het voor dat men de ander voorhoudt om elkaar te trouwen, om zo misbruik te maken van het vertrouwen...en we weten beiden waartoe dat leidt. De eer wordt geschonden, maar omdat het geen probleem is voor een kerel zit de meid met haar aangetaste waarde. Nou hebben ze dan wel beiden schuld, maar laat nou de kerel altijd vrijuit gaan. Allahie starr!!
> Wat doet de dame in kwestie?? Ze ondergaat een maagden-operatie, om de schade en de schande te ontvluchten...en dat is dan nog een "oplossing,"
> anderen die gaan het huis uit (lopen weg) en belanden in de handen van de loverboys/ pooiers en zijn hun leven niet meer zeker. De familiebanden zijn er niet (meer) en de meiden kunnen hun ouders niet onder ogen komen. Wat voor leven heb je dan?? En hoe komt een dame daar terecht?? Was de zogenaamde "vriend" een oprechte moslim, dan had hij op de juiste manier gehandeld en was het nooit zover gekomen!!!!!! NIetwaar??
> ...


Compliment voor het schrijven.................

----------


## Dina-88

hi meid 
nou een ding is zeker hij komt aandacht te kort daarom

----------


## nlmoslima85

sowieso vind ik mannen die op een vreemde meid afstapt een viespeuk .als je beetje logisch nadenkt weet je dat ook wel.En het is haram om met een man te praten je had gwn je om moeten draaien en niet moeten bellen.is toch te goedkoop.Dan weet je ook dat zijn vriendin of vrouw zo een sloerie is,anders zou ze neit zo vieze vent hebben.

een advies Mannen die je zmaar aanspreken kijk ze niet aan kijk naar de grond zijn allemaal vuilakkenn

----------


## Swoerden

ieghh bah said uit utrecht..... bleeeeeehhhhhhh is de grootste eikel van heel de wereld... 

wees blij dat je niks met hem hebt..

----------


## el_oujdia

oh gearme meid ... 
Het is wel niet eerlijk wat hij je aandeed. 
Maar wees blij dat je het vroeg ontdekt hebt of anders had je met een "getrouwde man" een relatie  :knipoog:

----------


## project5

Wees opgelucht meid, je had op iedere schouder een engeltje. Een man die zijn vrouw bedriegt is en blijft een lafaard.................................

----------


## Siwaak_Takje

Haha, komt 'r van!

----------


## Hanoenti

precies in de film wat erg man typisch mannen bah bah

----------


## Discreet

> Salaam a Khalid en ieder ander die zijn gedachten deelt,
> 
> 
> Je vergeet dat er voorwaarden zijn verbonden aan het huwelijk. Het belangrijkste is dat de vrouw in kwestie moet toe-stemmen, wil haar echtgenoot een 2e, 3e of 4e vrouw huwen. 
> 
> wa salaam,



Sorry Lamya, 
maar een man heeft geen toestemming nodig van de vrouw om de ander te huwen, overleg is wel nodig! Verder gaan vrouwen tegenwoordig liever hoereren dan dat ze een man delen die hun kuisheid bewaakt. Waarom heb je eigenlijk nog een man nodig, als je hier al voldoende gefaciliteerd bent en totaal opgenomen bent in de sociale zorg (rechtstaat/zorgstaat).

Gr

----------


## sheikhz

wees blij dat hij zelf niet had opgenomen toen je belde, anders was je nog veel verder van huis

----------

